# Plants in Exo Terra background



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

Would bromeliads and similar plants grow if i planted them into the exo terra rock background that comes with the tank or would i need to look at using a different background. I would prefer to use the exo terra if its possible. thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Boerboel said:


> Would bromeliads and similar plants grow if i planted them into the exo terra rock background that comes with the tank or would i need to look at using a different background. I would prefer to use the exo terra if its possible. thanks.


Lots of people hate the Exo backgrounds, but frankly, the plants don't care- if you can secure them and make sure they are sprayed regularly, they should be fine.


----------



## Justin lepp (Mar 3, 2013)

Why do people hate the exo backgrounds so much I'm curious as I'm just about to set up a exo viv are they rubbish or something please excuse me I'm a noob


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Justin lepp said:


> Why do people hate the exo backgrounds so much I'm curious as I'm just about to set up a exo viv are they rubbish or something please excuse me I'm a noob


Two reasons, really, one is basically snobbery; they are mass-produced and every one looks the same (true, at least till it's covered in plants) and two, crickets especially have a habit of burrowing into them and chewing them, over time. They are just polystyrene, after all. On the plus side, they are pretty easy to replace. I use them in a couple of tanks, others I leave bare and use backgrounds or plain coloured card on the outside, as I find that climbing frogs like the smoothness of glass. I don't use sculptured foam or gorilla glue backgrounds, primarily because I always expect to re-use the tank for something else, one day, and they are a pain to remove.

EDIT: And no excusing needed, by the way; it's a reasonable question!


----------



## Justin lepp (Mar 3, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Two reasons, really, one is basically snobbery; they are mass-produced and every one looks the same (true, at least till it's covered in plants) and two, crickets especially have a habit of burrowing into them and chewing them, over time. They are just polystyrene, after all. On the plus side, they are pretty easy to replace. I use them in a couple of tanks, others I leave bare and use backgrounds or plain coloured card on the outside, as I find that climbing frogs like the smoothness of glass. I don't use sculptured foam or gorilla glue backgrounds, primarily because I always expect to re-use the tank for something else, one day, and they are a pain to remove.


Thanks for that I was a bit worried then tbh I quite like mine mind you I am from the west mids so no snobbery here lol


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks Ron.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

I have found the same problem with crickets eating away at the exo terra background. I was worried about what this would mean for my gecko as he was then eating the crickets so I took the background out. 
I now use an exo terra background in a new viv but I only feed locust and sometimes mealworm and occasionally wax worm so don't have to worry about chewed backgrounds. LOL

I personally think the exo terra backgrounds look ok unless you get too close and you can see the texture of the polystyrene. I do intend on building a custom background using grout and the rest but that will be a project for "one day", for now I'm pretty happy with the exo terra background. 
Here's a picture of my setup


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got standard Exo backgrounds in two of my tanks, albeit slightly customised. I whipped them out, siliconed over them and lobbed on some eco earth. I then sealed them back in to the tanks so crickets can't get behind them. This way you've got a quality looking background and the polystyrene is good to jab bits of vine in to and attach broms. Best of both worlds :2thumb:


----------

